# Micro Guildes



## dmbcap (Mar 31, 2013)

I am building a wading rod for a friend who only wades. I was thinking of using micro guides on a 6.6 blank but read a post from a wader with what sounded like lots of experience. He said he ties mono for a leader and doesn't use micro guides. I am not a wader, but that seem to make sense to me and winding mono through micro guides could be an issue. I don't want to use micro guides only to find out later most waders don't use them, This rod is a surprise, so I rather ask your opinions, yea or nay.

Thanks


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

This may be better in the rod building section of the forum.

Here's my experience with line to leader knots and Fuji Alconite guides. For size 4.5 and 5 guides, you may consider using a half size up on the tip top ring because that's the only guide that the line goes through at an angle. 

4 - No knot
4.5 - Slim knots like the FG or Albright
5 - Should pass larger knots like the Uni-Unit knot
5.5 - No issues passing any knot I've seen

To test, you can ask him for a little bit of braid tied to a leader with his knot. Tie a Uni-Uni to a reel spooled with braid and try it out.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Reeling braid joined to mono with a crazy alberto is a problem w micro guides . For me anyway and I think I tie the knot pretty cleanly


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I usually donâ€™t go smaller than a size 6 on recoils. Anything smaller knots are tough to get through and the single foots size 7 and smaller can beak after a while. Iâ€™ve seen too many loomis nrx rods with broken recoils that being said I havent had an issue on a rod Iâ€™ve built but Iâ€™m waiting for the call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just do recoils


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*agreed*



dk2429 said:


> Just do recoils


I agree, not sure what you gain with line restricting guides?? I have one rod with them, and I use the FG/Rizzuto knot with no issues. But my favorite rod has recoils. Just makes more since.


----------

